# Dyed & Plied VS Plied & Dyed



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I've discovered a lot of people don't realize what a difference it makes when you dye first and then ply compared to plying first and then dying. The first photo is the base yarn I dyed. The second photo is that base yarn plied with a solid teal. The third photo is the same base yarn plied with gold. The fourth photo is of 2 ply yarn that I dyed after plying. The fifth photo is the same yarn after it's been wound into a skein. I haven't decided which I like the best and I doubt if I ever will.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, lovely yarns and colors. Such different combinations! I can't wait to start dyeing fiber and yarn again. It's been awhile since I have set aside the time.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

All beautiful! I would be hard-pressed myself to say which is the best.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucious.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree, they are all gorgeous


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yum. I like them all. It always amazes me how different dyeing techniques come out. Just started learning about dyeing.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the teaching moment! I love them all!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

All lovely. My favourite is in the last photo.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I would never have thought to put teal with the first yarn but it really makes the teal pop. Very nice work.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I would never have thought to put teal with the first yarn but it really makes the teal pop. Very nice work.


The centre of the base yarn is teal. Just doesn't show up well in the picture.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

The difference is amazing and beautiful.Thanks for sharing your results with us.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh my, they are all so amazing. Those color combinations are stunning.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

It's always amazing how different fibres spin up - even the blended commercials often look totally different to what you expect and the hand dyed ones even more so, and especially if the fibre is dyed before spinning.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the dyed fiber before spinning. I guess once I get that down (somewhere in the near future) I will try dyeing the yarn. ( In the near future) lol


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love them all, but that base plied with the gold is beautiful! So is your bottom plied and skeined.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I like plied and dyed the best. The colors are amazing.


----------

